# Sorbitol is in dog toothpaste



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

In another thread I mentioned I had a hard time getting my usual dog toothpaste C.E.T. and that I would be looking for alternatives. In my investigation, I looked up the ingredients in C.E.T. (which is highly recommended. I got a sample given to me from the vet school recently) and the first ingredient is Sorbitol.

I did not think Sorbitol was a good ingredient for dogs, but in looking around for alternatives, it seems that most of the enzymatic dog toothpaste actually have Sorbitol listed as the first ingredient.

I tried googling to see if Sorbitol was safe for dogs and found a reference that it could give them loose stools. My eldest dog is the one that is a fanatic about C.E.T. toothpaste. She will do ANYTHING for it, and she is usually constipated. So while Sorbitol may not be good for dogs, it is not giving Phoenix loose stools. 

My younger PWD Neeka does have a loose stool problem.

I think I will continue to look for a dog toothpaste, mostly for Neeka, that does not have Sorbitol but I worry that when I find it, she won't like it. It is probably the Sorbitol that makes the dogs love it.

Any suggestions or comments on good dog toothpaste?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I wouldn't worry a bit about the tiny amount of sorbitol that's in their tooth paste. I doubt that small an amount would cause loose stools or anything bad. Actually, I don't think they need to have toothpaste at all, although I do use it. I believe it's the brushing that does most of the good, not the toothpaste.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's true about not needing toothpaste...............it's the brushing that counts but I think using something with it helps! I read somewhere that you can even use the water from tuna if your dog doesn't like toothpaste! LOL! A lot of the 'gel' type cleaners use natural ingredients....I use the TropiClean but there are others.... and I also give Molly the Ark Naturals Brushless Toothpaste chewables...they smell like cinnamon and vanilla (Molly loves them)and they are also wheat, corn, soy, yeast ,artificial color, and preservative free!!!! I'm doing what I can to stay far far away from a dental for a least a few years!!!!!!


----------

